

Pearson launches Catalyst, a 3-month education tech startup incubator program  - protothomas
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/02/20/pearson-catalyst-incubator/ 

======
PrsonaNonGrata
Pearson is trying to change into a media technology company. I honestly don't
know what useful information they will have to give a edu tech startup, or any
tech startup. They outsource the majority of their tech work.

They are currently firing employees across the globe and re-organizing the
company yet again so they can pivot away from traditional book publishing.

The terms from their press release say they want established (though young)
companies that have a product ready to go to market. What value are they going
to provide?

